# كيف تحول محرك البنزين الى محرك ديزل دون اي تغيرات



## ch.eng.mohnnad (12 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله قد استطعت تحويل محرك بنزين الى محرك ديزل دون اي تغيرات 
مع العلم ان محركات الديزل تختلف من حيث المبدأ عن محركات الديزل الا ان طريقتي هي استعمال الديزل في تغذية محرك البنزين مباشرة دون زيادات او اضافات الى جملة المحرك وانا جربتها على مولدة كهرباء ذات محرك بنزين والحمد لله تمت التجربة بعد عدة محاولات


----------



## mnmysara (12 أبريل 2012)

فكره حلوه جدا بس ازاي الكلام ده يا هندسه


----------



## صالح سعيدان (13 أبريل 2012)

*بعض مولدات الكربااء الصغيرة حت ممكن تعمل ب غاااز المنااازل lpg
دون تعديل ولكن اضن ان هذة الطرق تاخذ من العر الافتراض للمولده *


----------



## farouq dabag (15 أبريل 2012)

اخ العزيز احتمال الحدوث ذالك بس يجب على الافل وضع هيتر لتسخين الكاز لدرجة تحولها الىبخار بحيث يشتعل فور جدح


----------



## فيصل العتيبي 511 (16 أبريل 2012)

جميل اخي بس ممكن تشرحلنا الطريقه :81: وشكرا


----------



## ch.eng.mohnnad (19 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انشالله سوف اضع رابط على موقع scribd.com  عن هذا الموضع لانه حاليا انا مشغول في صنع محرك جيت المشهور الذي ليس بجديد ولكن قله من اشتغل في هذا المجال


----------



## احمد شنينة (18 مايو 2012)

*نقدر تحويل المحرك الخاص احتراق البنزين الي محرك ديزل ولاكن*

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هذا الموضوع ليس من تخصص قسم الهندسه الكيميائية بل من تخصص هندسة العمليات


----------



## saed4529 (19 فبراير 2013)

وين الشرح


----------

